# Attention Potheads



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2018)

Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.

*Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?*



A large study stretching over a 4-year period challenges popular beliefs, as it finds “no evidence” that cannabis use improves the symptoms of chronic pain.
More and more people are taking prescription opioids for pain management, making the phenomenon “an emerging public health concern globally.”
Of all the countries in the world, North America has the “proportionally highest” use of prescription opioids.
Due to opioids’ side effects and highly addictive nature, researchers and patients alike are now turning to medical marijuana, or cannabis, as a potentially safer alternative.

Read more
Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2018)

The issue of 'chronic pain' reduction is problematic.

It does offer topical use, does help with seizures, eye problems, and other issues.


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> 
> *Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?*
> 
> ...








My brother died from throat cancer and I can guarantee you that the cannabis oil that he took eased his pain from the "I need to commit suicide" level, to where he was able to pass after a month of being with his family.  No opioid did anything for him, but that cannabis absolutely helped him.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The issue of 'chronic pain' reduction is problematic.
> 
> It does offer topical use, does help with seizures, eye problems, and other issues.


I agree but some people think it's a magic elixir.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 10, 2018)

Sometimes, it's good shit, mang.


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The issue of 'chronic pain' reduction is problematic.
> ...








Nothing is a magic elixir.  Even regular drugs that are approved by the FDA have variable effects with people.  I know of no one who claims it is magic.  But the evidence is overwhelming that it helps those with Parkinsons, and with pain suppression.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2018)

It work for westwall's brother, and that is great.

I have heard other stories where it was so so, but I never heard any story where it made things worse.

Let the patient and the family decide.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> ...


*I HAD throat cancer and it was my pain killer of choice. It got me trough radiation and physical threapy. And it was a damn site easier to quit afterwards.*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> It work for westwall's brother, and that is great.
> 
> I have heard other stories where it was so so, but I never heard any story where it made things worse.
> 
> Let the patient and the family decide.


*Trmps free to choose program is the way to go. 
Use what works, no guilt no issues.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2018)

Cancer is horrible.  My wife, our oldest daughter, a sister, my Mom all died from it.

Let the family and patient decide.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2018)

I found it helps with nausea when on certain drugs more than anything else.


----------



## ricechickie (Jul 10, 2018)

Cannabis oil did not knock out my pain like I thought it would. But believe it or not, it seemed to make my metabolism run higher, and I lost a little weight. Which is the opposite of what I expected.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cancer is horrible.  My wife, our oldest daughter, a sister, my Mom all died from it.
> 
> Let the family and patient decide.


*Smoking pot made me hungry something doctors WANT a person fighting cancer to feel. Smoking pot allowed me to sleep, something else doctors WANT to happen. Food and rest are Cancers enemy's as that is when the body rebuilds. A feeding tube stuck in your gut is a painful thing and a hole in your neck with a tube is no fun either.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cancer is horrible.  My wife, our oldest daughter, a sister, my Mom all died from it.
> ...



   Yep....
When I had the C my appetite was non existent.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*When you have throat cancer meals come in cans. Ensure and lots of it. What a pain in the ass it was.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



  Now that sucks!
Hell,mine came with a benefit!! I can now get drunk much easier!!


----------



## McRocket (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> 
> *Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?*
> 
> ...



First off...the study conclusions were badly written. NO proper scientist would ever say there is 'no evidence' for such a large study. A good one would say there is 'little' evidence or 'the evidence strongly indicates that there is little correlation...'. But only a Mickey Mouse scientist would say 'no evidence'.
 The only way that there was 'no evidence' would be if every, single person in the study stated that they had no improvement whatsoever. And with a study of over 1,000 (as this one was - https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpub/article/PIIS2468-2667(18)30110-5/abstract ), it is almost impossible to believe that exactly 0 out of over 1,000 people had no improvement in their symptoms whatsoever.
  'No' (in this case) means 'zero'. And zero is an absolute. And I see zero evidence that this study showed that not one patient found ANY pain benefit from smoking cannibis.

Second...it is virtually irrelevant whether they help patients with their pain or not. Do the patients want to take it? And - according to the study - the percentage of patients who wanted to be able to use cannibis to help with their pain increased significantly (almost double) as the study progressed.
 When someone is suffering from chronic pain, it is irrelevant what they want to help themselves (assuming to do so hurts no one else directly).
 If they want to smoke dope, do lines of coke or have sex with trees....that is their business.
 Whatever helps them get through the pain is what matters.
 So, if a patient wants to smoke dope to help them with chronic pain, then a doctor should prescribe them cannabis....whether the doctor believes in cannabis's pain-reducing qualities or not. Especially if the doctor is not able to fully relive their patients pain symptoms using traditional methods.


BTW - I, personally, don't like dope. Makes me paranoid. But I believe that anyone should be free to ingest virtually anything they wish...especially if they are suffering from chronic pain. And doubly so if the pain cannot be significantly reduced by present legal/common methods.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> ...


*Oh please, just SHUT THE FUCK UP. The ADULTS are talking. Take your ignorant pius ass and cripple another thread. And from ALL OF US Cancer survivors.....GO FUCK YOURSELF.*


----------



## McRocket (Jul 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cancer is horrible.  My wife, our oldest daughter, a sister, my Mom all died from it.
> 
> Let the family and patient decide.



Jesus...I am truly sorry for your losses to this horrific group of diseases (I lost my Mother to skin cancer and almost my sister to breast cancer).


----------



## McRocket (Jul 10, 2018)

westwall said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> ...



My condolences.

There are few people over 30 whose lives have not been significantly 'touched' by cancer.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2018)

Pain is hard for an outside observer to quantify with regard to intensity.  If Marijuana works, I say go for it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 10, 2018)

All reefer ever did for me was make me paranoid so I always drank beer with it...Although I believe all the stories in this thread, I have my doubts about it's medicinal qualities...if you want something to help hard enough, it usually will...all it ever "cured" for me was boredom.  I used to be able to roll a doobie with one hand and a Zig Zag wheatstraw.....I wonder if I still can?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 10, 2018)

Personally I want nothing to do with opioids if I can find another solution.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> 
> *Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?*
> 
> ...


I'd have to look at the actual study itself, what the parameters were and what specifically were they looking at to know how how viable the study actually was.
As an example, linked to the article was a write up on not using salt to prevent an infection.  Everyone knows salt doesn't prevent infections but it does help in removing infections so the article was off the track as to the use of salt in conjunction with an infection.
In other words I typically don't trust medical researchers without taking their studies with at least "a grain of salt"..........


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Pain is hard for an outside observer to quantify with regard to intensity.  If Marijuana works, I say go for it.


*PAIN is personal, just like cancer. Nothing more personal than cancer. Studies and facts CAN be two different things. A person can take McRocket  "study" or the REAL life facts of people and as you see from this VERY thread personal life facts out preform any damn "study".*


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2018)

the gov'ment owns a patent on  what makes weed medically beneficial...



* Cannabinoids as antioxidants and neuroprotectants *

*Abstract*
Cannabinoids have been found to have antioxidant properties, unrelated to NMDA receptor antagonism. This new found property makes cannabinoids useful in the treatment and prophylaxis of wide variety of oxidation associated diseases, such as ischemic, age-related, inflammatory and autoimmune diseases. The cannabinoids are found to have particular application as neuroprotectants, for example in limiting neurological damage following ischemic insults, such as stroke and trauma, or in the treatment of neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer's disease, Parkinson's disease and HIV dementia. Nonpsychoactive cannabinoids, such as cannabidoil, are particularly advantageous to use because they avoid toxicity that is encountered with psychoactive cannabinoids at high doses useful in the method of the present invention. A particular disclosed class of cannabinoids useful as neuroprotective antioxidants is formula (I) wherein the R group is independently selected from the group consisting of H, CH.sub.3, and COCH.sub.3. ##STR1##

*Inventors:* *Hampson; Aidan J.* (Irvine, CA)*, Axelrod; Julius* (Rockville, MD)*, Grimaldi; Maurizio* (Bethesda, MD)
*Assignee:* *The United States of America as represented by the Department of Health and Human Services* (Washington, DC)
*Family ID: * *26767641 
Appl. No.: * * 09/674,028
Filed: * *February 2, 2001
PCT Filed: * * April 21, 1999 
PCT No.: * * PCT/US99/08769 
PCT Pub. No.: * * WO99/53917 
PCT Pub. Date: * * October 28, 1999 *
*United States Patent * *6,630,507*
* Hampson ,   et al.* * October 7, 2003 *
[...]

United States Patent: 6630507
_
 they just don't want to truly acknowledge those benefits, 'cause big pharma can't corner the market._





_Willie Nelson holds up a container of his branded marijuana with “6630507” written on it. Following the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration’s inaction on rescheduling marijuana, legalization proponents have responded by taking to the internet to highlight Patent No. 6,630,507, which covers the potential use of non-psychoactive cannabinoids. (Photo courtesy of Willie’s Reserve)_


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Personally I want nothing to do with opioids if I can find another solution.


*Doctors sent me home with liquid Hydracondone. I DRAINED it in to the sink. That shit will kill you.*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

playtime said:


> the gov'ment owns a patent on the what makes weed medically beneficial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The drugs script name is Marinol.*


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > the gov'ment owns a patent on the what makes weed medically beneficial...
> ...




it's not the same as smokable or edible marijuana & isn't that not as well received by those who have used it?  CBD oil is also different/better than marinol too isn't it?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I want nothing to do with opioids if I can find another solution.
> ...



Hydrocodone contains large amounts of acetaminophen which is hard on the liver.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 10, 2018)

playtime said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


*I have heard good things about oil and fighting liver cancer. Marinol is a script doctors give you as a excuse to blow any drug tests in states where pot is illegal.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> 
> *Does Cannabis Truly Help Chronic Pain?*
> 
> ...


*Yes a bunch of "do gooders" got to gather and made the great answer to the problem.  This to cut off the drugs to the Cronick ill and the dying.  That solves the Heroin problem.  The dumb asses don't know the difference between the legal and illegal drugs.  So who got cut off  the old and young who are injured badly and those who are dying.  I have noticed the old guys are hitting the street for heroin to treat the pain.  *


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> ...



Heroin was created as a 'cure' for morphine.   Morphine is an extraction from the Opium Poppy.   Seems the more we get away from natural cures the more dangerous the extractions become.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Information for people with "insufferable" pain. I knew it all the time.
> ...



Fuck off, McCocket, nobody cares about your uninformed opinion.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 10, 2018)

Interesting comments all. I have never smoked pot in my life so I don't know what the benefits are. I never could stand the smell of pot. I had a knee replacement a year ago and for 4 days I was on hydracodone. When I went to rehab I threw away the pills and never did fill the prescriptions the doc gave me. I don't ever take pain medicine stronger than the one aspirin a day I take for blood thinner. 10 years ago I had prostate cancer and it was caught early. I had 32 men in my platoon in '65-66 and there are only 4 of us still alive. The 29 others all died with various types of aggressive cancer from Agent Orange. Brain, liver and pancreatic cancer were the killers. We four survivors all had prostate cancer. I am not brave but I will live with pain rather than use pain killers.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jul 10, 2018)

There is a non-marijuana non-opiod alternative that may provide some help with pain. My wife found it on-line, called CBD oil, and it is derived from hemp. It is a totally legal product readily available. I'm dealing with the effects of bone cancer and have gotten off the fentanyl patches and use the CBD oil as needed when pain flares up.

CBD Oil for Pain Management: Does It Work and Is It Safe?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Interesting comments all. I have never smoked pot in my life so I don't know what the benefits are. I never could stand the smell of pot. I had a knee replacement a year ago and for 4 days I was on hydracodone. When I went to rehab I threw away the pills and never did fill the prescriptions the doc gave me. I don't ever take pain medicine stronger than the one aspirin a day I take for blood thinner. 10 years ago I had prostate cancer and it was caught early. I had 32 men in my platoon in '65-66 and there are only 4 of us still alive. The 29 others all died with various types of aggressive cancer from Agent Orange. Brain, liver and pancreatic cancer were the killers. We four survivors all had prostate cancer. I am not brave but I will live with pain rather than use pain killers.



If I haven't said it already, thank you Hossfly for your service to the country.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2018)

Interesting.


----------

